# Kentucky Flyfisher Scores a few.



## reelteacher (Mar 27, 2015)

For my spring break, my wife and I travelled to Navarre to visit my dad and sister for the week. I hauled my 16' jon boat along in hopes of catching something from the endless saltwater opportunities that are available. The first day we launched from the small ramp in the park on Okaloosa Is. We ran the boat all the way out to Destin Inlet and saw a bunch of spanish busting bait on top, but by the time I cut the engine and got my rod and line ready, they had moved on, and we didn't see them again. 
We fished around the point and along the bridge with clousers and crabs with no luck, but then coming back we found a deep hole in the middle of the flat and a school of jacks one could only dream of! These were huge fish, but they were moving very quickly and didn't even look at my offering. It was crazy!
At this point I was very mad and started blind casting into the hole when, WHACK! I had a huge pull and my line came tight, then proceeded to disappear from around my feet and luckily I got the fish on the reel! It sounded to the bottom of that hole and gave my 8 weight all it could give. Pompano! What a blast on the fly!




After I landed it and took some pics, we released it and didn't get another bite from that hole. Then we went down back toward the ramp and fished around the pilings there. 
I caught another one there! 



Later that evening I caught this dandy sea trout.



Friday, the last day we went out to Destin and launched from the Marina. We headed out to the Jetty just inside the Inlet and the crazy dolphins were swimming all over the place, so that really put a damper on the fishing. But I did manage to catch a baby bluefish and two more pompano. It was a great trip.
I will be back again next year! Hopefully tie into a big Red or a big jack!







Tight Lines!


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice fish salt is always a blast on a fly.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Great job -- Congrats !


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

What is that strange appendage growing out of the front of your head?.....hehehe You did good. I would sure like to get into some of those pompano myself:thumbsup:


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Good goin' hard to believe how hard those little Pomps pull isn't it!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great mixed bag fer ya!!! Congrats!


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Next time fish the flats around the bay. You'll find some reds!


----------

